# Tips whilse running tren?



## Mr Persistent (May 12, 2013)

Well hello der,

Basically I'm I'm on my second week of tren a and test p and Tren is jut starting to creep in..

Strength is on the up which I'm obviously happy about but I'm starting to get very irritable I know I could lower the dose a bit as I'm curretly on 630mg a week but I'm not getting night sweats or insomnia (I don't usually get them) but jut find myself wanting to rip ppls heads of there neck for little things lol iv been here before I know it's tren I have to just remind myself that.

Just wondering I anyone runs an type of anxiety med whilse on it?

I'm actually booked in for the doc on the 20th and was going to tell her I wanted something for anxiety Becuase I get it now and again without gear but yeah just wondering if or what you tren lovers run whisle on it? 

As for everything else it's all good my libido is high so can't complain and iv ran tren 3 times now and it always makes me horny as fu*k! A few of the old guys I know that run it say it kills there libido I guess it effects every one different.


----------



## Booby (May 12, 2013)

Alot of the guys i know who use tren also take xanex to help deal with some of those sides.


----------



## dave 236 (May 12, 2013)

Xanies or ativan, i use L theanine for everyday anxiety and it helps some but idk if it would be sufficient for tren induced homicidal moments lol
Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## njc (May 12, 2013)

Tren gave me insane libido as well, or maybe it was the Masteron I ran with it.


----------



## independent (May 12, 2013)

Try not to rape your girl, or guy if youre gay.


----------



## D-Lats (May 12, 2013)

Don't get on anxiety meds that's just opening up a whole new can of worms. Why get hooked on that shit just to gain a few pounds. Smoking weed helps me that and being mentally tough enough to know when you are experiencing tren sides and not freak out. Also running a proper ai dosage can help.


----------



## Tris10 (May 12, 2013)

D-Lats said:


> Don't get on anxiety meds that's just opening up a whole new can of worms. Why get hooked on that shit just to gain a few pounds. Smoking weed helps me that and being mentally tough enough to know when you are experiencing tren sides and not freak out. Also running a proper ai dosage can help.




Totally agree! Dont make yourself dependent on any drug.. Also, as he said, you'll learn to notice your tren sides. That goes for anxiety, aggression or whatever! I can always tell when its the tren now lol


----------



## Booby (May 12, 2013)

D-Lats said:


> Don't get on anxiety meds that's just opening up a whole new can of worms. Why get hooked on that shit just to gain a few pounds. Smoking weed helps me that and being mentally tough enough to know when you are experiencing tren sides and not freak out. Also running a proper ai dosage can help.


So dont use xanex be mentally tough and use another drug instead...Wheres the logic in that?


----------



## D-Lats (May 12, 2013)

Your comparing a plant to a man made chemical? That's as intelegent as telling someone who wants abs to eat garlic butter. Please don't be ignorant in every post. Thanks!


----------



## Booby (May 12, 2013)

D-Lats said:


> Your comparing a plant to a man made chemical? That's as intelegent as telling someone who wants abs to eat garlic butter. Please don't be ignorant in every post. Thanks!


No im comparing swallowing a pill to inhaling smoke into your lungs...Weed can be addictive to so your post was illogical and ignorant....And my garlic butter joke post on the other thread must have went over your pot head...lol.


----------



## independent (May 12, 2013)

D-Lats said:


> Your comparing a plant to a man made chemical? That's as intelegent as telling someone who wants abs to eat garlic butter. Please don't be ignorant in every post. Thanks!



You can get abs using garlic butter, its called a keto diet.


----------



## D-Lats (May 12, 2013)

I'm not going to go back and forth. I'm too addicted to weed to understand fat dumbass. Your a joke dude. Look at the facts on marijuana use and addiction compared to that of benzos. Also look at your pictures and ultra creepy posing vids compared to mine and I'm sure people can tell who knows there shit lol!


----------



## Booby (May 12, 2013)

D-Lats said:


> I'm not going to go back and forth. I'm too addicted to weed to understand fat dumbass. Your a joke dude. Look at the facts on marijuana use and addiction compared to that of benzos. Also look at your pictures and ultra creepy posing vids compared to mine and I'm sure people can tell who knows there shit lol!


Your a roided up little man who gets all butt hurt whenever your proven wrong...My friend works with people with addictions and guess what?...Alot of the people at her rehab are there because they became addicted to weed...Your post was illogical, its like telling someone to not drink booze smoke ciggerettes instead as a healthier alternative....Ill also be willing to post my newest pics against yours little boy...I changed my diet and added more cardio and dropped alot of bodyfat and still huge but youll be little no matter how much gear you take...So dont hate me for that its called genetics, be angry with your parents not me.


----------



## l69lou (May 12, 2013)

Booby said:


> No im comparing swallowing a pill to inhaling smoke into your lungs...Weed can be addictive to so your post was illogical and ignorant....And my garlic butter joke post on the other thread must have went over your pot head...lol.


 There is NO comparason to the addiction and potentially fatal withdrawl from benzos to the possible habit forming nature of pot . Benzo addiction is a hard core physical dependence . I know I was on ativan for cancer for some years and getting off was hell. If guys do use any of the benzos please be very careful. Only use for a few weeks at a time and no high dose use . To get a habit just to look better from the tren would be utter foolishness !


----------



## Mr Persistent (May 12, 2013)

dave 236 said:


> Xanies or ativan, i use L theanine for everyday anxiety and it helps some but idk if it would be sufficient for tren induced homicidal moments lol
> Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2



Lol can definatly feel them moments coming on like I said or taken tren twice now and it's a love hate relationship ha



Booby said:


> Alot of the guys i know who use tren also take xanex to help deal with some of those sides.



Ive taken vallium in the past they were not pharmaceutical tho they were fakes called MSJ's I took them for recreational purposes and to help with sleep. They wernt prescribed. Don't know if my doc would prescribe me Xanax or vallium tho she would more then likely start me on some weak shit but  not sure..




bigmoe65 said:


> Try not to rape your girl, or guy if youre gay.



Haha got me a nice polish girlfriend she love the increase libido I took tren after a few months of seeing her and she was commenting on how horny I always was then I came off and with tren Beeing so harsh my libido went down quite alot untill I bounced back but a normal libido hasn't got anything on a gear induced libido lol




D-Lats said:


> Don't get on anxiety meds that's just opening up a whole new can of worms. Why get hooked on that shit just to gain a few pounds. Smoking weed helps me that and being mentally tough enough to know when you are experiencing tren sides and not freak out. Also running a proper ai dosage can help.



I have to agree bro I was a big smoker in my teens untill I was about 21 however it got to the pointy were it was having the opposite effect on me and was fueling my anxieties weird... Maybe I abused it. I havnt smoked in nearly a year I went from smoking loads to a little smoke now and then to nothing. I'm no stranger to recreational drugs iv done my fair share lol I like vallium to me it's like smoking a joint without the hassle of smoking it lol. I would smoke again probably if I was single my misses wouldn't like me sitting around eating ribs smoking fattys watching family guy tho. Im Not stupid either I know how addictive benzos are, my tolerance built up quickly when I took them in the past. I just rememberd getting in from a early morning leg session and having a vallium and going for a afternoon nap with the girl was like heaven ha




Tris10 said:


> Totally agree! Dont make yourself dependent on any drug.. Also, as he said, you'll learn to notice your tren sides. That goes for anxiety, aggression or whatever! I can always tell when its the tren now lol



yep I know it's the tren lol I've been here before I guess I would like something to chill me abit like I said iv taken them before (vallium) and I used them for sleeping when on my last tren ride. I did have a rather larger bag of them tho and found myself eating them like candy on my rest days :/ there's use and abuse I guess, I only got them because I was having broken sleep on tren and I know the doc would give me some weak shit tht the tren would just laugh at so I took matters into my own hands


----------



## Booby (May 12, 2013)

l69lou said:


> There is NO comparason to the addiction and potentially fatal withdrawl from benzos to the possible habit forming nature of pot . Benzo addiction is a hard core physical dependence . I know I was on ativan for cancer for some years and getting off was hell. If guys do use any of the benzos please be very careful. Only use for a few weeks at a time and no high dose use . To get a habit just to look better from the tren would be utter foolishness !


You dont substitute one drug for another if your gonna refrain then refrain from all drugs...Everyones body and brain chemestry is different...I know of people who are so addicted to pot that they have to wake and bake just to deal with life everyday...Any drug can be habbit forming.


----------



## D-Lats (May 12, 2013)

^ so are Doritos your drug?


----------



## Mr Persistent (May 12, 2013)

Booby said:


> You dont substitute one drug for another if your gonna refrain then refrain from all drugs...Everyones body and brain chemestry is different...I know of people who are so addicted to pot that they have to wake and bake just to deal with life everyday...Any drug can be habbit forming.




Yeah kind of agree with that, i heard if your a long term user of benzos then you can not stop them cold turkey or it can be fatal! Im not sure if its the truth. But I know from my own experience of long term weed use that I stopped cold turkey one day had some cravings and crazy dreams a month or so after but there was no real withdrawal feel just a mental want. But thts easy to deal with unless your weak minded.

so I guess d lats was maybe referring weed due to its know side effects not Beeing as harsh saying that tho weed use can come with alot of mental illness for suceptable people! Back when i first smoked over ten years ago I was 12/13 and it was mainly hash we used to smoke it wasn't nearly as strong as today's weed lol I could smoke hash and function normally throughout the day like go shopping or something if I smoked some weed now I would spent most of my time looking at cereal and sweets ha what I'm trying to say is weed is getting stronger ha


----------



## Booby (May 12, 2013)

Marijuana and Bodybuilding - Bodybuilding is my Lifestyle   Here you guys can read how bad smoking weed is for your body brain and testosterone level.


----------



## Mr Persistent (May 12, 2013)

Could do with watching about 20 episodes of family guy with a massive bong with ice right now Hahaha takes me back! Loads of munchies must include Doritos with salsa dip and a big glass of coke with ice and maybe some Xbox all washed down with a casein protein shake yessir!


----------



## Mr Persistent (May 12, 2013)

Booby said:


> Marijuana and Bodybuilding - Bodybuilding is my Lifestyle   Here you guys can read how bad smoking weed is for your body brain and testosterone level.



Interesting read I didn't read it all tho I'm not fond of reading about studies that were produced in the 70's, on a different note iv had some great workouts after a smoke back I'm the day I feel like my mind muscle connection is better i concentrate much harder( or maybe that was in my head lol) and if I could actually watch myself I would look like a stoned mess.

i definatly think I smoked too early in my life my little brain was no were mear developed and I was blasting bongs like there was no Tomoro, today tho like I say I havnt been properly blazed on nearly a year and my short term memory well just my memory in generall is very bad I think it's down to smoking so much when I was young!


----------



## Booby (May 12, 2013)

Ive got nothing against people who smoke, i got friends who smoke, but i just dont like when people try to perpetuate the lie that weed is a harmless plant and good for you, and that only all the other drugs are dangerous lol...Its a drug and like any drug it can get ya and destroy ya if you let it.


----------



## longworthb (May 12, 2013)

only tip i got is make sure u got a girl that can take a beating  last time i was on was ridiculous but i guess it helps when ur girls smoking hot too lol


----------



## Mr Persistent (May 12, 2013)

Booby said:


> Ive got nothing against people who smoke, i got friends who smoke, but i just dont like when people try to perpetuate the lie that weed is a harmless plant and good for you, and that only all the other drugs are dangerous lol...Its a drug and like any drug it can get ya and destroy ya if you let it.



yep some people live in denial but each to there own I say just have fun and don't abuse said substance!i used to live on that "weed frame of mind" were weed was the answer to all life's problems and it was a natural plant that comes from the earth so it can't be bad, them u realise heroin comes from Poppy's which grow I'm the ground ha. I think u realise more about how weed effects you when You stop but all in all nothing wrong with a little puff puff pass when the times right 



longworthb said:


> only tip i got is make sure u got a girl that can take a beating  last time i was on was ridiculous but i guess it helps when ur girls smoking hot too lol



these polish girls love it! And I love them haha


----------



## crab107 (May 12, 2013)

Mr Persistent said:


> Well hello der,
> 
> Basically I'm I'm on my second week of tren a and test p and Tren is jut starting to creep in..
> 
> ...



Avoid benzos bro. Im an ER nurse and i have seen and detoxed many pts from benzos and its one of the saddest things you will ever see. They have to be monitored every hour or less depending on the dosage they were on and depending how they are reacting to the detox..1 minute they are hot, then cold, screaming, seizure, crying laughing...then 4 point restraints and 20-40mg of geodon, then they spend the next 8 hours or so drooling...after thats all over and the hell they just went through as ceased...guess what they ask for??

As for the weed, well, never had to detox anyone from weed. I smoked it for years and all i ever got was fat, tits, and arrested...


----------



## MisterMak (May 12, 2013)

I have zero anxiety with tren.  However, anything over 300mg/week and I soak the covers and my sleep quality disappears.


----------



## Booby (May 12, 2013)

I just smoked a fat blunt.


----------



## usmarine (May 13, 2013)

Not much advice other than just know your body. I usually just stay away from certain places or people that typically piss me off while on tren. I'm ready to fight enough without tren. On it im out for blood so I usually just try to keep in the gym or at home while im not working. which is pretty easy cause by week 6 im ready for my afternoon nap


----------



## keith1569 (May 13, 2013)

D-Lats said:


> Don't get on anxiety meds that's just opening up a whole new can of worms. Why get hooked on that shit just to gain a few pounds. Smoking weed helps me that and being mentally tough enough to know when you are experiencing tren sides and not freak out. Also running a proper ai dosage can help.



this!!


----------



## DegenerateSteve (May 14, 2013)

If you go to rehab for pot then you're a giant pussy. That being said, I don't like pot. I don't find the way it makes me feel enjoyable. If pots the thing that ruins your life, then in all reality you probably weren't destined for greatness from the jump lol.


----------



## Booby (May 14, 2013)

DegenerateSteve said:


> If you go to rehab for pot then you're a giant pussy. That being said, I don't like pot. I don't find the way it makes me feel enjoyable. If pots the thing that ruins your life, then in all reality you probably weren't destined for greatness from the jump lol.


People have different brain chemistry, body chemistry, genetics, some people pre dispositioned to become highly addicted to things most of us could just put down...I knew an x mma fighter who was pretty dam good at the sport who knocked guys out for fun in bars who was no pussy, he was stupid but not a pussy and he got all fucked up on weed and he would suffer from major depression if he didnt stay high every day...He ended up in the hospital and on other meds to stay off weed and not become suicidal...Theres people who even become addicted to steroids..I know little men who cant deal with being small so they stay on cycles for many years straight just to be 20 lbs bigger then they would be naturally....Addiction can come in many different forms.


----------



## Booby (May 14, 2013)

D-Lats said:


> ^ so are Doritos your drug?


Dont like them but maybe you should try them, the extra calories might help you put on some size, oh wait youve already done tons of gear so that probably wont help you gain any mass either...Oh well just do the best you can with your own genetics.


----------



## D-Lats (May 14, 2013)

Ya maybe I can get as big as you! I'd love to have to tuck my sagging nipples in my weight belt! You are a joke. You post in a forum about tren but you've never used it. Please try and swallow your tongue in your sleep tonight I promise way more guys would rather look like me than a heap of cellulite and defeat like you.


----------



## rage racing (May 14, 2013)




----------



## Booby (May 14, 2013)

D-Lats said:


> Ya maybe I can get as big as you! I'd love to have to tuck my sagging nipples in my weight belt! You are a joke. You post in a forum about tren but you've never used it. Please try and swallow your tongue in your sleep tonight I promise way more guys would rather look like me than a heap of cellulite and defeat like you.


Ive never used tren and ive never even used any steroid, that doesnt mean i dont know anything about them...I know guys who have never used gear ever who are built way better then you so they obviously know more then you and are doing things right if they blow you away even though youve done tons of gear...Also i train around othe MMA guys and bodybuilders who use tren and all kinds of gear, so i learn alot from them and their experiences......You also make the most ignorant posts, i dont have any cellulite on my body anywhere, lol....Im not a ripped up guy or bodybuilder but im definitely not fat, and i carry ALOT of muscle on my frame, my posing video proves that...Im very happy with what ive got for 44 years old and natural...Keep bumping up the cycle doses and adding more compounds im interested in seeing if they help you put on any size...To bad steroids cant make you any taller i know youd love that...Oh well i gotta run i got 405 on the bar and its my set.


----------



## Mr Persistent (Jun 3, 2013)

Il not being an asshole but it you have never taken the plunge then you have no ace commenting on a thread asking experienced pol how they deal with side effects, it's like a virgin giving out advise on how to get laid...


----------

